# Sabor Cubano Grand Torpedo Cigar Review - Great Value Maduro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I haven't had the pleasure in a while so I took a couple of the grand torpedoes home. This cigar has a nice presentation right off with the large ...

Read the full review here: Sabor Cubano Grand Torpedo Cigar Review - Great Value Maduro


----------

